# Blackened AJ on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The other day, my youngin's wanted a pool party w/ their friends so I had a mess of kids and a few parents over...I cooked up the regular hot dawgs and hamburgers, but wanted something else fer the parents. I took out some fresh/frozen AJ and gave it a butter bath then sprinkled with an over the counter blackened season. After cooking the kids stuff, I got her up to 425-450 and tried out my new griddle I just picked up fer my egg. Poured some veggie oil on the griddle and let em sizzle!!! Boy ohhhh boy was it some good eating!!!! A few parents didn't like the kick the fish had but that's what's blackening is all about!!!


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

thats good eatin!!!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great! What size is that griddle and where did you get it? I have got to get one of those!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Scott,

Here's one:

CAST IRON GRIDDLE HALF-MOON- FITS LARGE BIG GREEN EGG® OR OTHER ROUND GRILLS - 2 SIDED

But I think I'd prefer a rectangle. I found a couple online but I'd like the dimensions from Jason too.

Jim


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Going to have to buy me one of those BGE one day....dang that looked good!


----------



## Den-Bob (Jul 19, 2010)

I must say that one of the things that I love to eat is leftover Blackened AJ and fired eggs for breakfast or brunch.

I like to get up at dawn, make some coffee and walk out to the beach and fish until the sun makes it too warm and pushes me off the beach. 
Time to go back to the condo and feast on a big plate of BAJ and eggs with some fresh coffee and some crispy chiabata bread toast! Life dosen't get much better than that.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds great DB...my kinda start of the day...

looks great jason!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

My god it just makes my mouth water!!!!!!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

yup got one they rock cool thing!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice Jason....I have a griddle that I might have to cut down to fit my smaller egg....that sure looks good:thumbup:


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a cast iron round one at academy. $15. 

Fits my large BGE perfectly. I put it on top of the grate. It has flat side and raised ribs.


----------

